# Website Critique?



## Eventer (Nov 17, 2014)

I have JUST released my website to the public! Theres still a few pages etc that are under-construction  but I could I please get some critique/pointers? Anything appreciated 
Michelle Clarke


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2014)

The 'site seems quick and well laid out; I assume that there will be more images in your portfolio page soon?  Is it supposed to be "About me" or "About us"; if the latter, who are the others?  Just a minor point, but it may give the wrong impression.  Have you actually given any thought to your pricing or did you just take a guess?  Your 4x6 prices out at $0.47/sq in, but your 8x12 is only $0.31/sq in.  I would remove the digital files from the price list altogether.  By all means offer them as a product, but only after you're sure you can't sell prints, and boost the price.  AT LEAST 2-3x!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 17, 2014)

I LOVE your art work!  Good start for the site!


----------



## Eventer (Nov 17, 2014)

tirediron said:


> The 'site seems quick and well laid out; I assume that there will be more images in your portfolio page soon?  Is it supposed to be "About me" or "About us"; if the latter, who are the others?  Just a minor point, but it may give the wrong impression.  Have you actually given any thought to your pricing or did you just take a guess?  Your 4x6 prices out at $0.47/sq in, but your 8x12 is only $0.31/sq in.  I would remove the digital files from the price list altogether.  By all means offer them as a product, but only after you're sure you can't sell prints, and boost the price.  AT LEAST 2-3x!



Your so onto it! haha yep "About Us" needs to be changed to just "About" thanks! and yep Ill add more to the portfolio work will be added some stage soon (Ive been in a mad rush to get A&P photos up before the other photographers there!) 
Thanks for the price advice, i might bump them up a wee bit, but I also dont want to make everything so expensive it stops people buying? Cant really take digital files off either as they are the biggest seller, should I just out that price up too? - I've already raised it from just $10


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2014)

Eventer said:


> ... Cant really take digital files off either as they are the biggest seller, should I just out that price up too? - I've already raised it from just $10


Don't take them off the market, just the list.  Make people ask for them; use it as an opportunity to up-sell prints and wall art.  My digital files start at $65.00!


----------



## Eventer (Nov 17, 2014)

*****  I feel like I'm really under selling! The most expensive equestrian photographers in NZ (the ones who also work for the magazines) there digital files would be about $30 max - I suppose as a rider myself I dont think I'd pay much more than $20 for a digital file


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2014)

Eventer said:


> *****  I feel like I'm really under selling! The most expensive equestrian photographers in NZ (the ones who also work for the magazines) there digital files would be about $30 max - I suppose as a rider myself I dont think I'd pay much more than $20 for a digital file


My market is probably quite different than yours, but how much would you pay for a beautiful 20x30 metallic float wrap of your horse?  It's a lot easier to sell when you can show examples of printed work.  I wouldn't concentrate that more on actual portraits rather than the 'action' shots, especially if you have young, female riders (aka horse nuts).  I'll bet your can wring Mom and Dad for a good chunk!


----------



## lance70 (Nov 20, 2014)

Site looks great to me! Very professional...


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2014)

loads fast, easy to navigate, dynamic.


----------



## Eventer (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! means a lot - I had a deadline to get it done and didnt want to pay a professional to do it for me! haha


----------



## Eventer (Nov 20, 2014)

What about the watermark too? Not too OTT?
Michelle Clarke


----------



## Orrin (Nov 20, 2014)

The site looks nice, but you may want to correct the coding errors.
Enter your URL at The W3C Markup Validation Service for a list and suggestions!


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 21, 2014)

If you're going to use your website to get new clients via the search engines, you REALLY need to read my SEO for the Photographer link in my signature.


----------

